# Canidae vs. Eukanuba



## galloloco (Jul 21, 2007)

in your opinion which is better?? 
-Galloloco-


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I've never been a fan of Eukanuba its way over rated and over priced. There are better foods for less money.*


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I've never met a fan of Eukanuba. Canidae, no contest.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

With this listed as their 3rd ingredient: "Corn Meal" I give them a thumbs down.

Canidae all the way.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Eukanuba is GARBAGE dog food 
It has Corn, and wheat in it which dogs can be allergic to as well as it is NON digestable. 

Canidae does not have in there food any of these items as well as Soy which is also not good for dogs. 

Fillers like Oats and Rice can be in the food and is digestable for dogs

Deb


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great thread as I'm looking into changing the foods for my dogs. I've used Eukanuba for my Rottie and she thrived on it, but I didn't have to pay those high prices back then since my GF's dad worked for them. I have a pic. of Cocoa in the Pictures section, the 1st pic was of her during her Eukanuba stage, she's a great dog.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

what is a good food ?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

This is a pretty good website;

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

It's where I originally learned about Canidae, which isn't the highest scoring food, but it is a high quality food for a decent price.

Our pup with food allergies is doing wonderful on it and we are in the process of switching our older dog onto it (mixing a scoop of the old kibble with a school of the Canidae).


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Canidae for the win. There really is no comparison.


----------



## ::Diesel:: (Jun 14, 2008)

Never tried Eukanuba, but my dogs eat Canidae now and they like it so far


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Canidae needs to become an official sponsor of Go Pitbull....we talk them up so much, I wonder how many people have switched over to them because of this site?!

LOL


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Carriana said:


> Canidae needs to become an official sponsor of Go Pitbull....we talk them up so much, I wonder how many people have switched over to them because of this site?!
> 
> LOL


Seriously, I'm one of those that learned about it from here.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

so betty used to get eukanuba and since i saw this i got her natural choice ... any comments


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mdbpits said:


> so betty used to get eukanuba and since i saw this i got her natural choice ... any comments


*Everything in bold is not good for dogs*

Natural Choice Ingredients

Chicken Meal, Ground Rice, Rice Flour, *Corn Gluten Meal, Wheat Flour*, Rice Bran, Poultry Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Plain Beet Pulp, *Soybean Oil* (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Natural Flavors, Sunflower Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Dried Egg Product, Lecithin, Dried Kelp, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Taurine, Biotin, Ascorbic Acid (source of Vitamin C), Manganese Proteinate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Manganous Oxide, Chondroitin Sulfate, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Proteinate, Sodium Selenite, Riboflavin Supplement (source of Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of Vitamin B1), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (source of Vitamin K activity), Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid. 
Nutro supports the safe, ethical and humane treatment of all animals.

** chicken meal = what is it made out of??
** all three things I have put in bold are all none digestable and cause allergies

Deb


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

is this going to harm her in the long run ? i saw that someone posted about that website that rates foods, but some of the foods on there i have never heard off or seen at the pet store. any advice. i just want to feed her a good food that will keep her big and healthy. right now shes 6months and 42 pounds. she seems small to me. i dont want her to be fat just heathly.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

mdbpits said:


> is this going to harm her in the long run ? i saw that someone posted about that website that rates foods, but some of the foods on there i have never heard off or seen at the pet store. any advice. i just want to feed her a good food that will keep her big and healthy. right now shes 6months and 42 pounds. she seems small to me. i dont want her to be fat just heathly.


*Good Quality / Cheaper Cost *

- Canidae
- Blue Buffalo
- Breeders Choice

*Great Quaity / Higher Cost*

- Orijen
- ZiWi Peak
- VerUs
- Before Grain

You will have to go to there websites to see who locally stocks these products

Deb


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

These 2 foods should not even be in the same category...Put the Nuba in the trash and feed the Canidae


----------



## RIP*DEBO (Aug 9, 2008)

*where to find*

I live in concord NC and would like to know where to buy canidae so that i can give juma my pup the best that i can get


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

RIP*DEBO said:


> I live in concord NC and would like to know where to buy canidae so that i can give juma my pup the best that i can get


Try your local "smaller" pet stores, thats where I find the better foods around here. I know Petco just got Wellness foods around here and that is a good food if you have a Petco near you. And if you are looking for the "best" there are even better foods than Canidae (Canidae is VERY good esp for the price) but it all depends on your budget. Do some research and make decision based on your dogs lifestyle and needs. Stay away from foods with alot of grains in it, corn, fillers, byproducts etc. Proteins should be the first few ingredients and "MEAL" (chicken meal, lamb meal, etc) is even better.

Brands to check out:
Wellness
Merrick
Innova
Orijen
Evanger's
Artemis
Taste of the Wild
Timberwolf
Fromm


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

** chicken meal = what is it made out of??
** all three things I have put in bold are all none digestable and cause allergies

Deb[/QUOTE]

The CHICKEN MEAL that you question is actually better than JUST chicken. It just means that when weighed it was without the natural water weight of the chicken that is lost when making a dry kibble. Chicken Meal has about 5 times as much chicken as regular Chicken. It is basically a marketing ploy used by dog food companies bc if they put just chicken as the first ingredient it looks good BUT in reality it will be much further down the list after the water is removed. Hope you understand what Im trying to say.

But I agree that Natural Choice isnt any good, for the price you can get MUCH better quality.


----------



## marisela (Sep 8, 2008)

*My blue nose pit with sever allergy?*

Im so glad I found this site and i know that Im not the only one freeking out about my pits skin irritations. Unfortunately we changed his diet to Eukenuba assuming ( you know what they say when you assume) this would be a postive change. Well now my poor dog is suffering. Where can I acquire this Canidae. thanks Marisela:woof::doggy:


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

marisela said:


> Where can I acquire this Canidae. thanks Marisela:woof::doggy:


Go to their website, and use the "Store Locator" and it will list the locations in your area that sell it. More than likely, you are going to see local Feed Stores rather than the big chain stores.

Here's the link for your convenience:

Canidae® Pet Foods: Store Locator

Hope you have one close to you.


----------



## Patron (Sep 1, 2008)

wow never knew eukanuba was bad.


----------



## BrindlePit (Aug 29, 2008)

I recently just switched my 10wk old puppy Noah over to Purina Pro Plan from Puppy chow. Noah is small for his age from what everybody says. I am trying to get him to gain wait and was thinking about switching to Eukanuba but after reading this article I feel as though I should switch to canidae. My question is being as though I just switched him and he seems to like the Pro Plan (cleaned the bowl for the first time ever) should i try to switch him again or just stick with the Pro Plan? Also is there anything I can do to help him gain wait?


----------



## chance77 (Aug 27, 2008)

I use to use Blue Buffalo...but I had problem with loose stool. And it was costing me about $50 for the 40lb bag..So I switched over to Canidae.. With in the last 3months the price went up on canidae as well. the 35lb bad is now $42..it seems, that if u want well balanced food for your dogs there is no cheap way around it. I did have a problem with the kibble when canidae switch there formula...but my dogs got use to it and everything is back to normal


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

BrindlePit said:


> I recently just switched my 10wk old puppy Noah over to Purina Pro Plan from Puppy chow. Noah is small for his age from what everybody says. I am trying to get him to gain wait and was thinking about switching to Eukanuba but after reading this article I feel as though I should switch to canidae. My question is being as though I just switched him and he seems to like the Pro Plan (cleaned the bowl for the first time ever) should i try to switch him again or just stick with the Pro Plan? Also is there anything I can do to help him gain wait?


Who is "everyone" that says he is small for his age? And within that list, is one of them your vet, or a person within the field? If you are trying to get him to gain weight, just feed him more, what he doesn't eat take it back right away. He's only going to eat what he's capable of eating. I would say go ahead and switch him again, stopping the Purina is the better thing to do.

As far as him gaining weight, are you feeding him 3 times a day? I would follow the directions on the bag, since they tend to suggest a bit of overfeeding, and I don't know if it's because they want you to use more food, in order to buy more, but that's what I noticed. Feed him like 2 cups in the morning, see if he'll eat it up again mid-day, and then 2 cups at night. If you can't do the mid-day, then feed him 3 cups in the morning, and 3 cups at night.

Again, I wouldn't suggest you making him gain weight just because "everybody" says he's small for his age.


----------



## BrindlePit (Aug 29, 2008)

> Who is "everyone" that says he is small for his age? And within that list, is one of them your vet, or a person within the field? If you are trying to get him to gain weight, just feed him more, what he doesn't eat take it back right away. He's only going to eat what he's capable of eating. I would say go ahead and switch him again, stopping the Purina is the better thing to do.
> 
> As far as him gaining weight, are you feeding him 3 times a day? I would follow the directions on the bag, since they tend to suggest a bit of overfeeding, and I don't know if it's because they want you to use more food, in order to buy more, but that's what I noticed. Feed him like 2 cups in the morning, see if he'll eat it up again mid-day, and then 2 cups at night. If you can't do the mid-day, then feed him 3 cups in the morning, and 3 cups at night.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your insight I am definitely going to switch him over to Canidea just have to wait until payday. I took him to the vet today to get his heartworm pill and the vet said he is just fine. He is 13.3 pounds and is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Salt9 (Oct 10, 2008)

Wen it come to dog food ive went from the more pricey stuff like "blue" to regular purina and recently to canidae and i dont know why i even wasted time with all the rest.... its canidae from here on out


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What is wrong with Soy oil?
Provided it is fresh with no preservative it is better than hydrogenated oils.
I was surprised to see Chicken Soup rated so highly.
The breeder Tim Parr fed the pups I have that food.
Eh...you never know!...


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

Patron said:


> wow never knew eukanuba was bad.


I didn't ether...
im currently feeding my pups eukanuba & they havent had any problems with it..but will they get affected by it later on in life if i keep feeding it to them??


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

pitbull learner said:


> I didn't ether...
> im currently feeding my pups eukanuba & they havent had any problems with it..but will they get affected by it later on in life if i keep feeding it to them??


Maybe or maybe not, that's a tough question to answer. I think if you do some google'ing on experiences with that food, you might be able to get more insight.

I did a google search right now and found this: Eukanuba - Reviews on RateItAll

"_*I have lost two Miniature Schnauazers and a Westhighland White Terrier to cancer. All three were exactly ten years old when they died. The only common denominator is that I fed them only Eukanuba dog food. I remeber when I was growing up our dogs lived to be 15 years or more and they were fed Alpo or Old Roy. Is this a coincidence? I think not. I'll never buy Eukanuba ever again.*_"

Now, of course, I posted the negative experience on here, but when I'm looking out for the health of my pet, those types of stories are what I am going to focus on.

Not to mention that quote was posted on 09/30/2008.


----------



## dutch (Oct 1, 2008)

After reading this thread and the many other reviews I'm gradually switching from Eukanuba to Wellness for puppies. Zeus has only been eating the Euk for a little over a week. Since we've been going half/half euk/wellness he has a bigger appetite.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

i played the find the food game for about 5 months.....i heard about canidae from this forum and my boy loves it..i mean he chows it down everytime . his coat is shiny...hes doing good on it..finally..
but ive been hearing rumors and seeing post on this forum about how they changed their formula or they got bought out by diamond.
i realy dont want to have to switch again..i see their still rated 5 stars but i dont know how fast they update that site....so far its a realy good food.......he loves it and the results are great...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't take that person's quote as a testament to the quality of Alpo and Ol' Roy, though. I think it more likely that it's a testament to the health of purebred dogs nowadays. Just my take on the whole thing. Our dogs back in the day used to be hardier, too, but they were usually mutts.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

pitbull learner said:


> I didn't ether...
> im currently feeding my pups eukanuba & they havent had any problems with it..but will they get affected by it later on in life if i keep feeding it to them??


No ...the only time dogs really have problems is if they are allergic to one or more of the ingredients.


----------



## Bigspice (Jan 1, 2009)

Canidae all the way! I switched going on 3 weeks now, check out Anubis's coat even in low light.


----------

